

Dude, where’s my metadata? - r4um
http://fpj.me/2015/05/28/dude-wheres-my-metadata/

======
iopq
I thought this was going to be about the Patriot Act expiring

~~~
tracker1
It's funny, but that was my first thought as well.

Back on topic though, In practice it's seeming that more and more that these
are very hard problems, and depending on your use/needs you may be better
served by a more traditional replica-set data store with firm acid compliance
over distributed systems...

I like distributed systems... Cassandra, RethinkDB and even MongoDB, Azure
Storage Tables, ElasticSearch and Etcd are all pretty cool with their
advantages/disadvantages... all of that said, take your real needs in terms of
scope, scale and time into consideration before investing heavily into an
always-available system and if you _really_ need it.

